# New Steel Bridge



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Been working on a new bridge, I added on to the layout a 7ft x 7ft area. I have had a tunnel to nowhere, and it worked out to place a semi circle bridge from no-where to somewhere.
I built my retainer walls out of steel, You can see another section of a long retainer wall in the picture of loading the bridge on the tractor. This will create a loop to reverse the train also.




















This is where the bridge goes











6 sections and a strong 9 ft across, a view of the steel piers.











Still have to put cement around the legs, I have made tapered forms to form around the legs, so no vegetation grows in there. 








I will install more pics as I get more done
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Why did you build your retainer wall out of steel? How thick is the steel panels? 
Nice bridge.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is very nice, Dennis. 

You must have a majority interest in a steel company.







And you're having a great deal of fun with the construction.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

heck of a cool bridge; pretty neat dangling from the John Deere too  

Dave V


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it!! That's one significantly cool bridge (or is it a trestle?)!! Either way, your layout's great!! More pics!!!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very Nice! I will look at this for inspiration for building my own bridge. 
Thanks for posting! 

Alec.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments 
JJ why steel , much less expensive, and much easier for me, when I figured I needed 121feet of retainer wall, that is from 16-30'' out of the ground, and price that in landscaping 
stone or even RR ties or landscaping timbers. This way is much cheaper for me. Now I still pay for the labor to build and paint these, I pay for all the material. So one out there 
is saying yea you are running it through the business, no I buy everything at cost from the business, but I pay the labor also. Had a footing dug with a 12" bucket, set the panels 
in there pour cement in the footing, Done. 
Stan, Much cheaper than anything else I have access to. You will see a little later how we changed the levels or height of the walls. Notice in picture 1 a 20 ft panel, the round 
holes are for the cement to connect through the wall, oval holes are screened weep holes for water to leave the screened gravel. 
The bridge is a simple design, nothing fancy, still have more work to go, I will keep posting pictures. 
Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Nothing Fancy?









One of us had a terrable misconception of Fancy









Have you looked at those support towers you built for that bridge.









They are beautiful and Fancy









What did you use for Rivets on the bracing?

JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis...tell us about the mountain making. Very artistic for sure.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 27 Apr 2011 09:43 PM 


...Have you looked at those support towers you built for that bridge.









They are beautiful and Fancy









What did you use for Rivets on the bracing?

JJ 

JJ...on chat last night, Dennis told us the piers were cut with a CNC torch...and four pieces were welded at the corners....making a tower. The rivet plates were added...glued on. Pretty damn cool I thought....and cheap.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 27 Apr 2011 10:20 PM 
Dennis...tell us about the mountain making. Very artistic for sure. There are some great pictures from Dennis in one of my Canyon / Mountian making threads. 

I got my idea for the 7 FT rock wall from him

JJ


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike maybe this will be of help.

Denray's Mountain Building[/b]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SteveC on 28 Apr 2011 12:08 PM 
Mike maybe this will be of help.

Denray's Mountain Building[/b]



Then On the other hand this link might be better


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When it comes to building things with steel I do it because wood in the desert has a tencancy to rot faster. I use rocks, concrete and steel for longgevity and little or no maintainance. 
I never really conpaired the cost factor.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

John 
The rivet plates are made from a light gage aluminum, I think about .025-.030 thick. I got the rivet punches from micromark, set in a drill press 
Dennis


----------

